# "DHF 2017": Lena Meyer-Landrut vs. Helene Fischer | Halbfinale



## kakashi (26 Dez. 2017)

Halbfinale: "Die heißeste Frau 2017"​
Jeder hat genau eine Stimme. Die Umfrage geht 2 Tage lang. Bei Gleichstand wird die Gewinnerin ausgelost.

Lena Meyer-Landrut


 

Helene Fischer


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2017)

Lang leben die Umfragen


----------



## Cav (26 Dez. 2017)

Ich sag jetzt spontan Helene Fischer, die sah in ihrer Show gestern zum Anbeißen aus


----------



## meisterrubie (26 Dez. 2017)

Lena auf jeden Fall:thx:


----------



## Caschi (27 Dez. 2017)

Helene Fischer


----------



## rumbiak (28 Dez. 2017)

eine singt wenigstens keinen völligen Schrott, also Lena


----------



## haller (11 Juli 2022)

Landrut


----------

